# The Rut



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

pretty sure this is a no brainier on the rut timing


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Ummmm...no doubt


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Saw 2 nice bucks dead on I 470 towards StClairsville...never see that unless they are in rut...sad to see though, such a waste.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

TClark said:


> Saw 2 nice bucks dead on I 470 towards StClairsville...never see that unless they are in rut...sad to see though, such a waste.[/QUOTE
> 
> all the activity I'm seeing is right in town I hunt about 18 minutes down the road and I have seen no signs
> watching does feed in fields no bucks around hopefully it gets going soon at least by next weekend would like to see my son take a fairly decent buck he been putting some hours in well keep trying


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

When did you take that picture? The breading part of the rut doesn't happen at the same time all over the state. I have been off all week and while I did see a lot of deer this week, not much of it was rutting action. Most of it was just does moving and grazing. And bucks were up and feeding and searching sort of. I haven't seen any bucks with there noses to the ground or on the move like they were searching around. Kind of mind boggling to me.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> When did you take that picture? The breading part of the rut doesn't happen at the same time all over the state. I have been off all week and while I did see a lot of deer this week, not much of it was rutting action. Most of it was just does moving and grazing. And bucks were up and feeding and searching sort of. I haven't seen any bucks with there noses to the ground or on the move like they were searching around. Kind of mind boggling to me.


This week in Tallmadge


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Rainbow Record said:


> This week in Tallmadge


A lot of chasing but no rutting yet in central Ohio. I was out four days this week. Saw a lot of movement and chasing but the does I'm seeing are not receptive yet.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Rainbow Record said:


> This week in Tallmadge


OK, that is a really kool picture.... Make sure to keep all of the kids inside. lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

LMAO! Yeah, I guess that kind of sums it up!


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

Anybody think this years rut is weird or just really slow? Here in Seneca county I've seen a lot of small bucks sniffing around but yet to see any bruisers out and about, I don't get it?


----------

